# do you think she is pregnant?



## lisa62479 (Apr 18, 2012)

ok so i bought a 12 year old mare from a auction a little over a month ago...i bought her to keep my 20 year old gelding company...she was so sweet and nice when i first got her but now she isn't so nice to him she kicks him 




...my kids were washing her and found out she has milk coming out...not dripping but when u squeeze her tits it shoots milk out...so my ? is do u think she is pregnant from pics and what are the signs of pregnancy?


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 18, 2012)

Hard to tell from the angle of the pics for me.... the pics are taken way above her. Do you have a pic of her udder from the back? She looks rather full... but... ? Am also suspicious that her attitude is changing. Hope the halters are only left on while you are out there with them and not all the time?


----------



## lisa62479 (Apr 19, 2012)

i will post more pics from the front view tomorrow...and down lower...the halters are left on them during the day till i put them up :/ ....do i need to take them off of them during the day...im new at this...these are my first horses ever...so i need help...i google alot but i need people to tell me a little info...i see people clip there horses should i? do i leave hay for them at all times? i feed them sweet feed twice a day is that correct? plaese help


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the world of owning mini's and horses





how many horses do you have? and which part of the world are you from





ok I'm not sure if your mare is pregnant or not, but I had a similar case with one of my girls Penny, she started getting a tummy and a small udder and I could get milk from it... she was bigger then your girl and we all thought she was pregnant. I got her a year ago in march and dont have a stallion so I knew she had to be coming up to full term... any way the 1 year came and wwent and nothing... she has had foals before and some mares will keep a small amount of udder and milk after they have had foals even though Penny hadn't had a foal in 4 years!

has your mare had foals before do you know? I suppose with getting them at auction its hard to know... but do you have any clue if she was with a stallion? here are some pics of Penny so you can see.... she looked quite similar to your girl I think...


look at that tummy gotta be preggers right? wrong... lol


udder





a similar view to your pic.

I'm not saying that she isn't pregnant... but I'm not saying she is... it would be a total guessing game for you if she is especially if you have no way of contacting the old owners... keep a really close eye on her... you will see changes if she is...

also the change in attitude (I'm no expert...) but maybe she is in heat? if you have had her a month... this could be a possibility...

with regards to your other questions... I would take the halters off them while you aren't around... to risky to keep them on,... so many accidents happen with halters being left on horses... I don't want to scare you but just so you are aware.

you don't have to clip them unless its really really hot and they are suffering from it. if you are coming into Spring spend as much time as possible out there currying there coat. help them shed it. as you haven't had them for very long I would build up there trust before possibly scaring them with the clipper blades if you understand what I'm saying





with hay, if your horses are out on grass, then they might only need a biscuit or half a biscuit (flake ) a day or maybe even less, depending on their condition. If they aren't on grass then it is best to spread the hay out so they can still forage (which is very good for them) and it takes longer for them to eat it



how much hard feed are you giving them? are they all mini's? what are you feeding them?

we are here to help and I hope I don't sound harsh with anything I am saying...

would love to see some more pics of your girl please and will be able to help more then.

the other ladies on this site are brilliant and have heaps more experience and wisdom then me, they are all sleeping at the moment hehe (well should be anyways LOL) but hopefully they will come on here and share some of their knowledge.

Welcome again, hope you stay around





Cassie


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello and welcome, Your mare doesn't look pregnant from those pics perhaps you could take a few more as it is hard to see? Cassie has answered your questions very well so I won't repeat. We are all friends here and we will willing try to answer as many questions as you have. Welcome to the wonderful world of minis



I would tell you kids not to squeeze her udder as she could get very upset and kick, I would hate for your kids to get hurt but it would be understandable as most mares are very sensitive about their boobies being touched. How old are you kids? I have 2 boys,12 and 4 but only the 4 year old loves animals the 12 year old is in to motorbikes





Once again Welcome

Renee


----------



## lisa62479 (Apr 19, 2012)

ok so my name is lisa and i have two kids a girl 3 (aubrie) who loves animals and a son 11 (austin) who is 4h and likes animals (he loves the babies lol...and i have a niece who is 10 that loves horses and comes over everyweekend to help alot they are half hers lol...i have 2 minis a 20 year old gelding (buddyy) who is so sweet and nice who i have had for about 6 months...and i have honey who is 12years i have had her a little over a month....i have lots of other little animals like goats, rabbits, chickens, turkeys...but these are my first minis



and there grate...i feed them 13% sweet feed about a pint each twice a day and i keep oat hay in there at all times...i will wait to clip her till later...i live in florida so it is very hot here...but i think i will do buddy this weekend



i think he will like it



i will leave the halters off i didnt know :/ ....thank you for letting me know about your horse maybe im just hoping



..i will keep an eye on her...thanks for helping me out...i will post more pics today of both of my babies


----------



## lisa62479 (Apr 19, 2012)

ok so here are some of are animals i didn't take new pics today. my sister has my camera



...but the horse in the pics is my 20 year old gelding



he is so nice and sweet he is even wonderful around my hyper english bull dog lol...he just looks at georgia (the puppy) like your one crazy dog lol...i love them all...i will take new pics soon when i get my camera back



...oh and my horses tail is so short because i had a baby calf with him during the day to keep him company...wasnt a good idea as u can see...so thats why we bought honey for him


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2012)

lovely pictures of all your pets. I love seeing everyone's pets





your gelding looks very sweet, what a lovely boy.





its hard when you have no idea isn't it. i was really hoping she was just ask the girls. But unfortunatly she wasn't. but I am going to hopefully put her into foal for a 2013 foal



so hoping to see a gorgeous little baby from her in the future, and will show her this year.

Sounds like you have it all under control, any questions please ask



no question is to silly, and we are all friends here so please feel free to stay around and watch other mares, we have quite a few that are really close to foaling if you wanted to watch. ITs a great experience.

Cassie


----------



## lisa62479 (Apr 19, 2012)

awww ok thank you so much...i have seen other sites and there not very nice on there...but i have been watching posts on here...everyone is so nice...im glad i found this site



i will post better pics of honey soon...and if i have more ?'s i know where to come...thanks so much


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2012)

lisa62479 said:


> awww ok thank you so much...i have seen other sites and there not very nice on there...but i have been watching posts on here...everyone is so nice...im glad i found this site
> 
> 
> 
> i will post better pics of honey soon...and if i have more ?'s i know where to come...thanks so much


your very welcome





yes unfortunatly some people get very harsh about these sort of things and aren't very helpful.

I'm glad you have found us on here.

yes please post if you have any questions at all


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

What a wonderful family you have, your little girl is adorable



I have a British Bulldog so I know what you mean



I love your piggy too.


----------



## lisa62479 (Apr 21, 2012)

ok so i took some more pics today...i dont think she looks pregnant...but how long do they take to dry up after a baby is off them? because i here years and them someone tells me a couple of months...:/


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2012)

naw your little girl looks like she absoloutly loves her minis! good on her





yeah she looks like a perfectly healthy gorgeous mare but I don't think she is pregnant... sorry.

Thank you for coming on here I hope you'll stick around, we always love to see updates on how our mini's across the world are doing, and of course the families and other pets as well


----------

